# Look Di2 with Hydros?? When?



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Any rumors floating around on when we will see a Di2 frame from look that is disc specific? 
Lots of the other guys have released theirs at Eurobike and it's the way of the future. Much better than Look playing around with their own integrated fork brakes etc.

I'm currently on a 585 with Dura Ace 7800 and for me the ONLY reason I would consider a new bike would be to get Di2 AND hydro brakes together.


----------

